# My very first baby!!



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

He needed some help getting out, my wife said that he had his foot stuck in the hole in the shell and it had been a couple hours so we thought we'd help him out a little. He's doing fine now and is in the nest with his foster momma being fed and kept nice and warm.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

roxtar said:


> He needed some help getting out, my wife said that he had his foot stuck in the hole in the shell and it had been a couple hours so we thought we'd help him out a little. He's doing fine now and is in the nest with his foster momma being fed and kept nice and warm.



OH, how sweet. I'm glad you were able to save that little baby. He'll probably wind up being a pet you know..........LOL..Happens to all of us.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the hatchling, hope he/she stays warm and comfy now.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

It's Jen here.......I have already name it Bella. It was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. Well... except for my kids, but it is up there. When it peeped I just fell in love. It was just laying there with it's foot stuck through the hole and wasn't moving much but when I started pulling off the shell it fought to get out like a real winner.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

roxtar said:


> It's Jen here.......I have already name it Bella. It was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. Well... except for my kids, but it is up there. When it peeped I just fell in love. It was just laying there with it's foot stuck through the hole and wasn't moving much but when I started pulling off the shell it fought to get out like a real winner.



Hey Jen.....that's great that you were able to pull this off. I hope this little guy makes it ok. Don't see any reason it wouldn't. You know that you will have to keep us updated with pictures.........LOL


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

When do the parents usually start feeding them? I don't know if they have yet or not because I just want to leave them be for now and not disturb them too much.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

roxtar said:


> When do the parents usually start feeding them? I don't know if they have yet or not because I just want to leave them be for now and not disturb them too much.


Normally, in just a few hours or maybe an hour. I honestly don't know exactly. I just know that once the baby has hatched and dried off a bit, it will start moving around and "asking" to be fed. I guess the only concern I have and you know better than me about this, because you are there and have seen the baby............is that if the baby was to weak to get out of the shell by its self, I hope it's not to weak to ask for food. The parents are not going to "force" feed the baby. It's just natural for the baby to seek food and when it does that, then it's natural for the parents to feed it.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Congratulations! That is awesome.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations! I know you've got to be thrilled having your very first baby pigeon!

Terry

PS: Is there a story to go with the "Tucumcari" signature line? My Dad was the City Manager there many decades ago (about 4 of them to be exact).


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> PS: Is there a story to go with the "Tucumcari" signature line? My Dad was the City Manager there many decades ago (about 4 of them to be exact).



It's Lee Van Cleef's 2nd line from the very first scene in "For A Few Dollars More". Excellent movie, if you've never seen it - you owe it to yourself if you're into Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

roxtar said:


> When do the parents usually start feeding them?


They will feed them within a couple of hours after they hatch, the baby has to dry off and rest first.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So, how is the little one doing this morning? If you're like me, you're afraid to move the parents to look. It was bitterly cold this morning.......I checked each box and couldn't see any babies, so I assume they all were covered good all night and are ok.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I walked up to the cage this morning and flower stood up getting ready to wing slap me and I saw little Bella's head bobbing around and she looked nice and dry so I didn't open the cage. I am excited because not only did Bella make it through the night but the other egg now has a hole in it, so hopefully by the time I get home from work we will have 2 babies. YEAH!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

roxtar said:


> It's Lee Van Cleef's 2nd line from the very first scene in "For A Few Dollars More". Excellent movie, if you've never seen it - you owe it to yourself if you're into Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns.


Well, DUUUHHHH! I've seen all those Clint Eastwood movies a bunch of times .. just never snapped on the Tucumcari thing  Heck, I even lived in Tucumcari for a few months between graduating high school and then heading off to college.

Terry


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I just got home from walking my little girl to school and decided to go check on my pair of foster parents and look what I found!!! My wife doesn't know yet, I hope they're ok when she gets home. They're so ugly they're cute!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

roxtar said:


> IThey're so ugly they're cute!!


I prefer " a face only a mother could love".......... 
They look good so far. The one looks a little wet, so he must not have been out of the egg very long. What's Jens number at work so I can call her and tell her????? 
JUST KIDDING.........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I THOUGHT your Avatar looked familiar!

CONGRATULATIONS NEW PIJIE PARENTS!!

This site tends to get a mite excited when eggs hatch!   

AND, not only do we express our thoughts and comments, but we clamor for pictures too!!

Wishing you ALL the VERY BEST with TONS of LOVE and HUGS!! (Scritches for the babes will have to wait...)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jen's going to be upset with you...........everybody but the "Grandma" knows there's new babies in the world.....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Roxtar, congratulations on the beautiful babies. You finished the loft just in time for them.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

*New Pics of Bella (6 days) and Robert (4 days)*







































Here are a couple of pics of our babies. Bella and Robert are growing fast and Bella just got her band today. Also is a picture of Flower (Robert's mom and Bella's foster mom) doing a wonderful job of keeping them covered. There will be more pics to come.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww .. beautiful babies, and Flower looks like just the best of Moms! What are the kind of solid looking yellow spots in picture #2? One is at the base of the beak and the other under the right eye? Hopefully it's either nothing or just a bit of dried crop milk.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Hopefully it's either nothing or just a bit of dried crop milk.
> 
> Terry


I think that's what it is Terry. I usually have to flick off a piece sometimes before I take a picture.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

That's what it is. I looked for bibs at the store but couldn't find any.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to know that the baby was just wearing a bit of food  

Terry


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

They're holding their heads up and squeaking all the time now. Mom and dad are feeding them regularly and I estimate that they've probably doubled in size since my wife helped the first one into this world. 
This is my very first attempt at fostering, I've read quite a bit that makes it seem pretty complicated. I don't know if I just got lucky or if it's nowhere near as hard as some people make it out to be. Anyway here's another pic. Enjoy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

roxtar said:


> This is my very first attempt at fostering, I've read quite a bit that makes it seem pretty complicated. I don't know if I just got lucky or if it's nowhere near as hard as some people make it out to be. Anyway here's another pic. Enjoy.



Fostering is really pretty simple in most cases. It CAN get complicated though cause you just can't go and move babies and eggs from one to another willy nilly. There is a "rhyme and reason" and if not done properly, it can be a waste of time. 
The babies are sweeties though. Looks like a white one there. We've got LOTS of "mostly" white birds this year.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

The white one there is the one fertile egg that came from the white homer pictured above and JJ The Wonder Pigeon. (the one that's not a homer)
I guess I just did get lucky because she laid both her eggs about a day after I put the bowl with the other egg in it.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Roxtar, Your babies are beautiful. I love the yellow fuzzies.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella and Robert feeding time--new pics.*






































Bella and Robert are growing so fast (16 days old now), they are loosing their Donald Trump comb over and they are such a joy to watch and cuddle with. It is amazing how different they are from each other. Bella is laid back and so plump she has a hard time getting out of the nest bowl. It takes her a few tries but she makes it. Robert (the white one) is a feisty little bugger that hops right out and will peep your ear off. I am thankful that they are both healthy and doing well. Just thought I would give an update. Take care --Jen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jen,

The youngsters are absolutely adorable. Isn't it cute, when they look inquisitively at their parents, and when they try to eat right along with mom and dad? It's great allowing them to eat with the grown ups, they will learn to eat on their own quicker.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks for the great pictures, Roxtar!! 

Robert and Bella are just the cutiest little ones! You are right - they ARE growing fast! Feathered already!

Looks like they may be a little - ah - spoiled! Nah, just my imagination!   

Keep those pictures comin'!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jen, what cuties.........I have to tell this........Jason calls earlier and said the babies were running round and getting out of the bowl.....I say, "when were they hatched?" and he says.......Feb 13th or something like that and I'm like......  9 days old and they are getting out of the bowl?????  Then he corrected the date......I thought, if you're 9 day old babies are running around, you're a rich man..........everybody will want some of your babies......... 
They are sweeties though. Isn't it great watching them actually change every day right before your eyes??
Another couple of weeks and you won't ever know they were babies.......I just heard one of my first round coo today for the first time........he thinks he's tough now.......


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

awww those babies look adorable. and so does Flower. What kind of pigeon is Flower?.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, those pictures are some of the best I've ever seen. Hope you keep them up awhile because I'll keep going back to them like I do Renee's. The first 2 are really priceless with the little babies hanging their heads over watching mom/pop eat. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Roxtar,

Thanks for the latest pictures.

I just love looking at those little baby wings! Too cute.

Linda


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Vivi said:


> awww those babies look adorable. and so does Flower. What kind of pigeon is Flower?.


Thank you...Flower is a Homing pigeon.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella and Robert first time exploring in the yard!*

How exciting it was for us all. They are 24 days old already...time goes by fast watching these little guys grow.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella and Robert first time exploring in the yard!*


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Roxtar, Your babies are beautiful and have grow so fast. Time does go by fast.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling youngsters and definitely growing up fast!

Terry


----------

